# Butterfly's Online Comp Journal



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so I still need to take those pics and take my measurments but I'm definitely game for this comp!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2003)

Good one BF  I'll be up tomorrow (shaving tonight for my pics )


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i am so glad that you are in bf


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Go BF!!!!!!!!!      You are so wonderful!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2003)

GO BF!!!!!! Good Luck honey!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 19, 2003)

i love butterflys


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 19, 2003)

Good luck Butterfly!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

get those pics posted bf :waiting: 
if you need any help let me know hun 
for you i think you need to really up your calories on high carb days and start liking more foods


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah yeah we want pics


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

Glad your IN BF!!!!  This should be fun.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

3 days no pics, whazzup?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

Ah B. Good luck dahling

Now get those pics up


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah Yeah Come on BF *is tapping foot on ground*


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

You guys crack me up 

I was busy this weekend and this week at work is crazy already and we've got our big 3rd Annual ISS Export Control Summit on Wed. that I'm getting things ready for... we've got 100 people signed up to attend!!!  YIKES!!!  

I will have the pics taken and up before the deadline though


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

Ok peeps... I'll get those pics taken and posted this weekend!!!

In the meantime I'm going to start posting my meals and workouts again


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

*MEALS 09/26/03*

Meal1: Isopure w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal2: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal3-Pre-workout: 3oz tuna
Meal4-Post-workout: popcorn and a coke  we went to the movie 
Meal5: turkey wrap (2 slices turkey & 1 tortilla), 2% milk... man my stomach is killing me, that's what I get for eating the popcorn 

Water=5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

hun where is the food in meal 3?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

Is that better???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

sorry i thought that you ate it already


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

*WORKOUT 09/26/03*

_wtxrep_
BACK

One arm DB row
25x12 (warm-up)
25x16
30x14
30x15

Pull Downs
60x12
60x12
60x13

Cable Rows (had to go with a lighter wt cause my lower back is still hurting)
80x12
80x15
80x13


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Measurements Taken 09/29/03

Age: 34
Ht: 5/8
Neck: 14
Chest: 38
Bust: 39.5
Arm: R-12.5, L-12.25
Waist: 32
Hip: 40
Quad/Thigh: 22
Cavles: R-13.75, L-13.5
Weight: 168
BF: 23%


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Ok, here are my pics... no laughing!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Front


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Side


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Back


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2003)

No reason to laugh You are gonna kick butt.  Liking the bathing suit. Is it a "wet look" material?

Besides you can't let Fade beat you


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

He already looks 10 times better then I ever have.  But I'm gonna try to get in his league.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

BF  -- You have a great physique to you.  I have a feeling you'd do well in figure.  Can't wait to see your progress pics.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

That's encouraging, thanks Babsie!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

*MEALS 09/30/03*

Meal1: Isopure w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal2: 2 cups stew (beef, carrots, potatoes)
Meal3: 1 tbls PB, 12oz 2% milk
Meal4: 5oz steak
Water=5 liters


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

any time BF.  I was serious too.  Keep me posted.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Babsie... we talked before about tummy tucks and stretch marks... would you happen to know what if anything can be done about this kind???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Babsie... we talked before about tummy tucks and stretch marks... would you happen to know what if anything can be done about this kind???




How far up do they go?  What color and how deep is the stretch?  My work out partner is a plastic surgeon.  I can ask him tonight when I go to the gym.  There are lotions out there, but it only minimizes the appearance.  Have you tried tanning and shortly after, applying Buttermilk lotion?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Here's a pic so you can see for yourself 

The skin is actually ripped and thinner then my normal skin.

When I tan they aren't as noticeable.  I can't see how a cream would make them go away unless it re-grew skin.

I appreciate you asking your plastic surgeon friend!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

BF  --  I talked to him and with those stretchmarks.  And where they're located, you could get away with a mini-abdominal plasty.  When they do that, they also go in and tighten the tummy muscles and do some lipo suction as well.  I'm sure he'd do some lipo around the hip region as well, so the outcome is better.  The cut will be bikini level so no one will know, but you.  Depending on your skin elasticity, you could do a full abdominal plasty.  But, seeing that your stretch marks aren't located all the way up to the rib cage, a mini would do the trick.  You'd be off work for about 3 weeks.  But should be up and walking around immediately after surgury to avoid blood clots.  You'll also have drain tubes put it, which would be removed in a week.  He does amazing work.

Other than that, you're correct.  Tanning will minimize the appearance.  But mentally, you still know they're there.  By doing the mini.  Your confidence will boost.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Butterfly - you are one of those people that I look at in awe.  You are so naturally beautiful inside and out.  You have the most remarkable facial features.  I envy your beauty. 

You'll do well, just keep reaching for your goals.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

Holy Anne your effin HOT  you led me on for sure :rolleye:


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey butterfly~ I just saw your pics-- YOU LOOK Awesome!!!!! You really LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Butterfly - you are one of those people that I look at in awe.  You are so naturally beautiful inside and out.  You have the most remarkable facial features.  I envy your beauty.
> 
> You'll do well, just keep reaching for your goals.


I don't know what to say???  You make me blush!!!  I've never had another woman say anything quite like this to me... it really means alot!!!  and it says alot about you as a person, shows your own inner strength and beauty!!!

Thank you!!!

P.S. I can't wait to meet you!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Holy Anne your effin HOT  you led me on for sure :rolleye:


I led you on???  How'd I do that honey???


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey butterfly~ I just saw your pics-- YOU LOOK Awesome!!!!! You really LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Stacey!!!  You are too sweet


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> BF  --  I talked to him and with those stretchmarks.  And where they're located, you could get away with a mini-abdominal plasty.  When they do that, they also go in and tighten the tummy muscles and do some lipo suction as well.  I'm sure he'd do some lipo around the hip region as well, so the outcome is better.  The cut will be bikini level so no one will know, but you.  Depending on your skin elasticity, you could do a full abdominal plasty.  But, seeing that your stretch marks aren't located all the way up to the rib cage, a mini would do the trick.  You'd be off work for about 3 weeks.  But should be up and walking around immediately after surgury to avoid blood clots.  You'll also have drain tubes put it, which would be removed in a week.  He does amazing work.
> 
> Other than that, you're correct.  Tanning will minimize the appearance.  But mentally, you still know they're there.  By doing the mini.  Your confidence will boost.
> ...


It does help!  Thanks for checking into it for me!!!

Looks like I'll have to save my $$ and vacation time


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

*MEALS 10/01/03*

Meal1: Isopure w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal2: stew (beef, carrots, potatoes), 2 slices turkey
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal3: 1 tbls PB, 2% milk
Meal4: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn

Water=5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

you made me think that you were a large women dear....only to find out that your smokin


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2003)

Well I feel huge next to hotties like yourself!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 2, 2003)

*MEALS 10/02/03*

Meal1: Isopure w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal2: 1.5 cups ranch style beans
Meal3: 2 plain hot dogs, 1 r-ala, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal4: fish

Water=5 liters


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow Ann, Great pics!!  You look so beautiful!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Wow Ann, Great pics!!  You look so beautiful!


Ok thanks but you people are nuts!  I thought we were supposed to make ourselves look bad so the after pics will look that much better... I don't have a stitch of makeup on and just pulled my hair up into what fade calls the grandma bun!

I love you guys


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2003)

*MEALS 10/03/03*

Meal1: Isopure w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 2 fat burners, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: EAS bar 
Meal3: cheese pizza 
Meal4: cinnamon rolls, milk
Meal5: 2 weiners

I'm such a bum today 

Water=5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2003)

*MEALS 10/04/03*

Meal1: cinnamon rolls, milk
Meal2: 5oz lean beef, bun, coke
Meal3: 2 cups pasta, 3 chocolate chip cookies

Water=5 liters


----------



## firestorm (Oct 4, 2003)

BF,, I don't want to fill your Journal with posts so I'll delete this after I see you've read it.    "You are BEAUTIFUL!!  I know, I've seen your pics before but guess what?  Your still beautiful. lol  The Fadester is a lucky man and I KNOW I've said that before.  Good luck in the compition dear not that you need any luck.  Its just a figure of speech.  High five to you dear.

*********************
Response to BF below
Your welcome B/F  my pleasure.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> BF,, I don't want to fill your Journal with posts so I'll delete this after I see you've read it.    "You are BEAUTIFUL!!  I know, I've seen your pics before but guess what?  Your still beautiful. lol  The Fadester is a lucky man and I KNOW I've said that before.  Good luck in the compition dear not that you need any luck.  Its just a figure of speech.  High five to you dear.


I don't mind the encouragement posts at all!!!  Thanks FS!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't know what to say???  You make me blush!!!  I've never had another woman say anything quite like this to me... it really means alot!!!  and it says alot about you as a person, shows your own inner strength and beauty!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!
> ...


Your very welcome and I can't wait to meet you too.  2 weeks 

What diet are you following right now?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What diet are you following right now?


None really   Things are so hectic right now... I'm just trying, although not very successfully, to eat clean.

Oh did I tell you guys that we FINALLY got a decent offer on the house?!?  I think we are supposed to close this week sometime!  Such a relief


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Butterfly thats great about your house!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Stacey!

Just found out we probably won't close until next week... that's ok, as long as we close!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 6, 2003)

*MEALS 10/06/03*

Meal1: Isopure w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal3: popcorn
Meal4: 6 oz lean beef, bun

Water=5 liters


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks Stacey!
> 
> Just found out we probably won't close until next week... that's ok, as long as we close!



Exactly!  I'm sure you guys are Excited!! 

Your meals look much better today sweetie


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

*MEALS 10/07/03*

Meal1: Isopure w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup corn, roll
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil
Meal3: 2 weiners

Not real hungry today.

Water=5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

damn you are the most honest journaller i know


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah, I'm hoping it'll make me snap out of the bad food habit


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2003)

*MEALS 10/09/03*

Meal1: Myoplex RTD, 1 fat burner, 1 r-ala --- I was running SO late!
Meal2: chocolate filled donut!!!  Let's see if anyone is paying attention
Meal3: 8 oz chicken breast
Meal4: M&M's, milkduds, popcorn --- see, noone pays attention 
Meal5: grilled cheese, 2% milk

Water=5 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

oh i am paying attention BF  
how many days til Vegas?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *MEALS 10/09/03*
> 
> Meal1: Myoplex RTD, 1 fat burner, 1 r-ala --- I was running SO late!
> ...


  OMG B!!! 

 Did you have a bad day?































Was it cream filled?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2003)

B- I always pay attention!!!! Whats Going on with you honey!!!??? 

SOUNDS SO YUMMY THOUGH!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

Aunt Flo is visiting and I NEEDED the chocolate soooo baaaddd!!!

Yes, it was chocolate filled  

Still kind of stressing over finances and trying to finalize the conditions of sale on the house.

Only 9 days till Vegas!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

Lucky!  I want a choc. filled donut 

1 week for me


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

Well we need to visit a donut shop in Vegas in honor of J'Bo so you can get one then 

Calories don't count when on vacation, remember?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

There is a Krispy Kreme in The Excalibur!  

OMG I know way too much about Vegas


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2003)

that was too funny


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well we need to visit a donut shop in Vegas in honor of J'Bo so you can get one then
> 
> Calories don't count when on vacation, remember?


eat a caramel creme one for me


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey B-- Sorry about Aunt Flo & The finances! 
I totally understand now why you ate that!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

Pumpkin is the flavor of the month


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

I wonder if anyone makes pumpkin flavored power bars 

Damn I was doing ok, now I need a chocolate fix


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

*MEALS 10/10/03*

Meal1: Isopure w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: 4 eggs
Meal3: 4 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala

Can't remember what else I ate  

Water=5 liters


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

That looks better


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm trying


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

test


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

WOAHOO!!!

This is *9000*th post!!!

Time to go home


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

doing better bf


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

*MEALS 10/13/03*

Meal1: Isopure 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, 3 eggs
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen
Meal2: 10 slices turkey breast (Sara Lee)
Myoplex RTD, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
pre-workout: couple bites fettucine alfredo, EAS bar
post-workout: Isopure RTD
Meal3: 3 oz chicken breast, carrots

Trying something a little different today...

Water=6 liters

Total:   1432    
Fat: 47  28% 
Carbs: 63  16% 
Protein: 205  55%


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

someones on a roll here


----------



## Stacey (Oct 13, 2003)

GO BUTTERFLY!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

FINALLY!!!  I'm going for as close to a no carb day as I can


----------



## butterfly (Oct 13, 2003)

*WORKOUT 10/13/03*

_wtxrep_
Legs & Calves

1.25 Laying Leg Curls
70x10
70x9
70x11
70x10

Squats
95x10
115x10
135x9
115x12

Leg Extensions
70x12
70x10
70x11
70x13

Good Mornings
30x20
40x20
50x15

Seated Calf Raises
65x15
65x13
65x12
65x13


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey Ann.. how are you ladyfriend? I am so tickled to see ya on the ball.. your always an inspiration to me.. even tho I myself have sunk into a cesspool.. but climbing back out now and trying to dry off lol.. anyway I wanted to shout out and let ya know I am following along as well even if it is in the wings .. Your gonna rock!

warmly
Erilay'a


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Eri, good to hear from you!!!

Have faith in yourself and you'll get to where you want to go lady!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

*MEALS 10/15/03*

Meal1: Isopure 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, 3 eggs
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen
Meal2: 7 slices turkey breast (Sara Lee)
Myoplex RTD, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, popcorn
Meal3: 6 oz lean beef, bun

Water=6 liters

Total:   1291    
Fat: 62  42% 
Carbs: 24  7% 
Protein: 169  51%


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

someones in the groove now


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm tryin


----------



## Leslie (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm tryin


Only a few more days to go...then its no holds barred at the buffet and bar 

Cant wait to meet you sweetie


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Only a few more days to go...then its no holds barred at the buffet and bar


I'm going to look like such


----------



## Leslie (Oct 15, 2003)

Don;t worry, you wont be oinking alone


----------



## butterfly (Oct 15, 2003)

If that Cheesecake Factory is as good as I hear it is we may have to make another trip there when you guys come in


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

*MEALS 10/16/03*

Meal1: Isopure 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen
Meal2: EAS bar, 3 slices turkey breast (Sara Lee)
1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, popcorn
Meal3: 6 oz fish

Water=6 liters


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

MEALS 10/20/03

Meal1: bacon and eggs, coffee with cream
Meal2: hamburger and fries and a drink
Meal3: steak and potatoes and a drink

Water= many beers.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 17, 2003)

GO TO THE CHEESECAKE FACTORY!!!!!!

I LOVE IT!!!!!    I would cheat there anyday, there menu is beyond huge and how can you go wrong with like 45 kinds of cheesecake     I am in love with that place


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes, the Cheesecake Factory is a MUST!!!  We are going Sun night!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2003)

*MEALS 10/17/03*

Meal1: Isopure 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: 7 slices turkey breast (Sara Lee)
Meal3: Myoplex RTD, carrots, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal4: 6 oz fish

Water=5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

OK.  After a fabulous week of indulging in whatever I felt like eating... Monday will start a fresh phase


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2003)

Welcome back !


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome back sweetie!!!! I'm glad you had a great trip!!!!!! Thank you for the card, and my pics. Your wonderful!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

*MEALS 10/19/03 thru 10/26/03*

zero carbs
zero calories
lots of protein and good fats

Ate nothing bad while in Vegas


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

*MEALS 10/28/03*

Meal1: Isopure, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Crystal Light w/ 1 tbls Leptigen
Meal2: turkey sandwich, 2 eggs
Meal3: 1.5 cup ranch style beans
Meal4: 2 chili dogs 
Post-workout: Isopure RTD

Water=4 liters

Damn  I forgot to take my afternoon sups!

Total:   1832    
Fat: 59  30% 
Carbs: 124  23% 
Protein: 205  46%


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *MEALS 10/19/03 thru 10/26/03*
> 
> Ate nothing bad while in Vegas


Me neither


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2003)

Yea,  me either.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

...and that's our story and we're sticking to it


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

Ya'll are tooooo cute


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi my name is John and I ate and drank alot of bad stuff.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

I thought you were gonna say, "Hi, my name is John and I'm an alcoholic."


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

*WORKOUT 10/28/03*

_wtxrep_
Legs & Calves

1.25 Laying Leg Curls
70x8 (warm up)
70x8
70x8
70x9

Squats
95x12
115x12
135x12

Leg Extensions
70x11
70x10
70x12

Good Mornings
50x15
50x15
50x15

Seated Calf Raises
45x18
45x16
45x19
45x15


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2003)

*MEALS 10/29/03*

Woke up in the middle of the night sick, as in throwing up sick  I'm thinking it was the turkey for lunch I got from the cafeteria 

Slept til noon today but had to get up to go close on our house... I'm so happy we've finally sold that thing!!!  Now I'm at work.  Tummy doesn't feel great but I managed to get some peas down.  Think I'll try my chicken in a bit.

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: 1 cup green peas
Meal3: 5 oz chicken breast
Meal4: Myplex CarbSense RTD
Meal5: 4 oz lean beef, bun
Snack: popcorn

Water=4 liters

Total:   1139    
Fat: 47  39% 
Carbs: 68  18% 
Protein: 116  43%


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

*MEALS 10/30/03*

Meal1: Isopure shake, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala, milk
Meal2: 5 oz chicken breast, 1 cup green peas
Meal3: EAS CarbControl RTD, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal4: 2 chicken fajitas w/ queso and chips, coke
Meal5: 3 eggs, EAS CarbControl RTD

Water=4 liters

Total:   1779    
Fat: 53  28% 
Carbs: 152  31% 
Protein: 175  41%


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

sorry to hear that you were sick last night babe 

congrats on the Vegas hut 

btw would you and fade take $200 Can for a week


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

Well actually 200 Can = 151.55 U.S. dollars so that's $51.55 more then I said so SURE!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

*WORKOUT 10/30/03*

Shoulders & Abs

DB Press
15x10
15x12
15x13

Side Lat Raises
20x12, 15x5
20x12, 15x4
20x7, 15x4

Seated Side Lat Raises
15x9
15x10
15x11


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

its a deal hun...i can pay premiems for sharing a bed with you  count me in.


----------



## Fade (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not sleeping on the couch.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

who said that?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't mind sharing my bed but I won't share my man


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

*MEALS 10/31/03*

Meal1: 3 eggs, 2 biscuits, 2 sausages, 2% milk, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: apple
Meal3: 5 oz chicken breast, EAS CarbControl RTD, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal4: hot dog

Water=3 liters


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

what about fade? does he share?  jk

bf you just made me crave sausage and biscuits now


----------



## butterfly (Nov 1, 2003)

*MEALS 11/01/03*

Slept till 1pm

Meal1: 3 eggs, 1 slice ww toast, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: EAS Carb Control RTD
Meal3: 6 oz fish, hushpuppies, coke, candy corn

Water=3 liters


----------



## butterfly (Nov 2, 2003)

*MEALS 11/02/03*

Slept till 11am

Meal1: EAS Carb Control RTD, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: peanut butter sandwich, 2% milk
Meal3: Whataburger hamburger plain & dry, french fries, coke... that's my cheat for the week.
Post workout Meal4: 3 eggs, EAS Carb Control RTD

Water=1 liters


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2003)

Do you only eat 3 meals a day? I wish


----------



## butterfly (Nov 2, 2003)

When I get up at noon I do


----------



## butterfly (Nov 2, 2003)

*WORKOUT 11/02/03*

BACK
Pulldowns
70x10
70x10
70x11

One-Arm DB Rows
20x12
20x12
20x12

Cable Rows
80x12
80x11
80x9

Knee Raises
Crunches


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

*MEALS 11/03/03*

Meal1: Isopure shake, 1 tbls PB, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Meal2: baked chicken breast, corn, blackeye peas, roll, 2x2 piece baby shower cake
Meal3: 2 chicken fajitas w/ queso and chips
Post-workout Meal4: EAS CarbControl RTD

Water=4 liters


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

*WORKOUT 11/03/03*

Bis & Tris

Skull Crushes
20x12
20x12
20x12

Pushdowns
30x12
30x12
30x12

Kickbacks
15x12
15x12
15x12

BB Curls
30x12
30x12
30x12

DB Curls
15x10
15x10
15x10

Wrist Curls


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

*MEALS 11/04/03*

Meal1: Isopure shake, 1 tbls PB, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Stuck-in-a-meeting-Snack: milk
Meal2: chicken breast, baby shower cake... damn that stuff is so good 
Meal3: Yogurt, EAS CarbControl RTD, 1 fat burner, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala
Pre-workout Meal4: chicken breast, corn
Post-workout: Isopure RTD w/ glutamine
Bedtime: milk, 3 fish oil, 1 r-ala

Water=4 liters


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi Butterfly a.k.a. hottie!  I bet you can go heavier if you want to.  All your sets seem to go to such nice round numbers of 10 and 12 reps.  Just a thought.  Have a great day!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

You're right about going heavier... I was already tired and Aunt Flo was knockin so I took it a little easy.

Thanks for checking on me


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

*WORKOUT 11/04/03*

_wtxrep_
Legs & Calves

1.25 Laying Leg Curls
70x12
70x10
70x7

Squats
115x12
135x15
155x12
175x11
200x4 ***NEW PERSONAL BEST***

Leg Extensions
80x13
80x10
80x11

Seated Calf Raises
70x13
70x12
70x13
70x12


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats on the personal best! Go Ann!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

HOLY SMOKES is that 200lbs with a BB? thats Grrrrreat. 
BTW thanks for the laughs last night...i was laughing so hard i was crying at that guy.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks you two 

It was so cool doing that with all these big guys hanging around... they were all like WOW you go girl!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

*SETTING GOALS*

So far I've just been trying to get back to eating clean and getting back in the gym.  But now it's time to set some goals especially if I want to be in the running come the Jan 11th pic posting requirement.  Also, I kind of let my self down by not being in better shape for the O so I want to work really hard to look my best for the Arnold.

Plan is to go to the gym everyday... which won't happen just because of life but if I plan to go everyday then I should be able to go at least 4-5 times a week.

*I plan to break it down this way...*
Arms
Legs & Calves
Back
Shoulders
Chest
NO cardio

*So I don't have to keep writing them every time, sups are as follows...*
1 Clenbutrx capsule twice a day
1 r-ala three times a day
3 fish oil three times a day
Protein shake in the mornings and the one after a workout w/ glutamine
Lipoderm-Y and Ab-solved applied twice a day

*Nutrition*
Will eat 5 meals a day with a 50p / 30f / 20c breakdown
Will drink at least 1 gallon of water a day
Will do my very best to avoid sugar

Will edit this as needed...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2003)

GooD Luck Sweetie!! Looks Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

Good goals and plan


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 5, 2003)

really good plan and goals!  you're on a roll now.

and that was an amazing leg workout!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

Must have been those leg challenges that got me up there


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I need help.  This is what I did for shoulders last time but I really don't like the Seated Side Lat Raises or the bentover version fade tried to get me to do.

Any suggestions???



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *WORKOUT 10/30/03*
> 
> Shoulders & Abs
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

Try:

3 Sets BB Press
3 Sets Front Raise
3 Sets 45 degree bend lateral raise
3 Sets Smith Upright Rows
3 Sets Bent over Rear Laterals


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

Some of those have slightly different names then I'm used to but I found them all at http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ShouldWt.html so I'm set.

Thanks Jodi, you rock


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

*MEALS 11/05/03*

Meal1: 3 eggs, EAS CarbControl RTD
Snack: chocolate milk
Meal2: chicken breast, pecans
Pre-workout Meal3: 4 slices turkey bacon, milk
Post-workout Meal4: Isopure RTD, plain hamburger, coke

Water=5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

*WORKOUT 11/05/03*

_wtxrep_

BB Bench
65x12
75x9
75x8
65x11

Incline DB Press
20x12
20x11
20x12
25x6

***NOTE TO SELF: ADD CABLE STANDING FLYS or PEC DEC FLY***


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey BF, did that spreadsheet I sent you work okay?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

5 liters of water?!?!? No wonder you have such great legs..from walking to and from the bathroom all day!

Wish I could get my girl to eat more like you!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Hey BF, did that spreadsheet I sent you work okay?


I was going to do it last night but I had just worked out so I'm going to try and do it tonight BEFORE the gym.

I'll let you know how it works out, thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

hey, did you get my mail?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2003)

things are lookin' good in here girl!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey, did you get my mail?


Your Email??? Yep!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

*MEALS 11/06/03*

Meal1: Isopure shake
Snack: yogurt
Meal2: 2 plain hot dogs, coke
Meal3: 2 chicken breast, EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal4: Went to Walmart and was starving when we left so we cheated and went to Whataburger   I had a plain hamburger, fries and a coke 

Water=4 liters


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2003)

*MEALS 11/07/03*

Meal1: Isopure shake
Meal2: EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal3: 2 roll & turkey sandwiches, baby shower cake
Meal4: turkey breast and gravy, 3 rolls

Water=4 liters


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2003)

> 200x4 ***NEW PERSONAL BEST***


 Nice!!

Now is that baby shower cake almost gone???


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Now is that baby shower cake almost gone???


YES!!!  It's finally gone!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2003)

burgers, hot dogs, coke, fries, cake, gravy ... this is not the road to hard body success missy


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

I know, NT


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

*MEALS 11/10/03*

Meal1: 3 eggs
Meal2: EAS bar
Meal3: chicken fajita, queso, chips
Snack: 2% milk, pistachio nuts

Water=2 liters

Working from home today.  Still got that ear ache.

Went to the doc and I've got an ear infection and get this I actually had a fever   I NEVER have a fever!!!  Guess I'd better take it easy tonight and skip the gym


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I know, NT



... so that means you're fixing it?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> YES!!!  It's finally gone!!!


Good 

You can do this B, just set your mind to it.  I have faith in you


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!  Glad I have friends like you and NT looking out for me


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

*MEALS 11/11/03*

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal2: Ranch style beans, EAS bar
Meal3: Macarooni & Cheese, pistachio nuts

Water=3 liters

Still not feeling well, no workout.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2003)

YUM--ranch style beans!  

Your going to make me want some tonight--but I can't 

Hope your having a good day!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

What are ranch style beans?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

Omg Jodi-
They are in every grocery store and have been around forever-- over 30yrs or more!!  SOOO GOOD!!!!!
You must try!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

But what are they?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Red beans... kind of like baked beans.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

But they taste muchhhhhh better!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

*MEALS 11/12/03*

Meal1: 2 eggs, EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal2: yogurt
Meal3: chicken breast, green peas
Snack: milk
Post workout Meal4: 1/2 an Isopure RTD, plain hamburger

Water=5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

*WORKOUT 11/12/03*

CHEST
BB Bench
65x10
65x10
65x11

Incline DB Press
20x10
25x9
25x8

BACK
Pulldowns
70x12
70x12
80x10

One-Arm DB Rows
25x10
25x10
25x12

Cable Rows
80x11
90x11
100x8


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Red beans... kind of like baked beans.


I don't think we have those around here 

Much better meal day   I hope your feeling better?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks Jodi 

My head hurts and my ears ache but I wasn't going to miss the gym again!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

*MEALS 11/13/03*

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD, 1/2 tsp PB
Meal2: chicekn breast, green peas
Meal3: EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal4: 3 eggs, milk
Meal5: 2 pieces of fish
Water=4 liters


----------



## maniclion (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What are ranch style beans?



http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/5164/100056 

Native to Texas, I can't find them here in Hawaii.  I grew up eating them, I ate a whole can once when I was 7 cause my Dad bet me I couldn't of course I threw up afterwards.  If you mix'em with ground beef it makes a quick meal.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey check it out, you can even order them online!!!

http://www.foodlocker.com/ranstylbeans.html


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2003)

*MEALS 11/14/03*

Man did I oversleep today, didn't get up til 10:30am!!!

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal2: chicekn breast, corn
Meal3: EAS bar
Meal4: a bunch of fish
Water=4 liters


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2003)

Wish I could have slept that late!!!!

have a great weekend B!


----------



## Fade (Nov 15, 2003)

She slept till 1:00pm today


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

Damn headaches


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

Get to feeling better BF.  Everything is lookin good in hera.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks Babs!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

*MEALS 11/17/03*

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD
Snack: yogurt
Meal2: chicken breast, green peas
Meal3: EAS bar, EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal4: chicken breast
Meal5: homemade pizza
Water=5 liters


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> She slept till 1:00pm today



 ... man can she sleep


----------



## butterfly (Nov 17, 2003)

You know it!!!


----------



## Momma2 (Nov 18, 2003)

Did the storms cause you any problems? Heard it got bad down there.

6 sat. til christmas - now I may have to panic.

I'll get out of your journal now.
Later


----------



## butterfly (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Momma!!!

Everyone I personally know is fine.  A house in my friend's neighborhood got hit by a tornado though... but they are fine.

and actually I think it's only 5 Sat now


----------



## butterfly (Nov 18, 2003)

*MEALS 11/18/03*

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD, 3 eggs
Meal2: chicken breast
Meal3: chicken breast
Meal4: EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal5: 2 hot dogs
Water=5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Nov 19, 2003)

*MEALS 11/19/03*

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD, milk
Meal2: chicken breast
Meal3: popcorn, EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal4: chicken breast
Meal5: lean beef
Water=5 liters


----------



## Jill (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey butterfly, whats RTD? Am I just clueless?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 19, 2003)

ready to drink shake


----------



## butterfly (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for helping her out Aggie!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 20, 2003)

*MEALS 11/20/03*

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal2: chicken breast, grapes
Meal3: carrots, yogurt
Meal4: EAS bar, EAS CarbControl RTD (workin late  )
Meal5: lean beef
Water=5 liters


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Hiya B


----------



## butterfly (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey Ris!  Nice of you to drop in


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Got the kettle on??


----------



## butterfly (Nov 21, 2003)

*MEALS 11/21/03*

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD
Meal2: grapes, chicekn breast
Meal3: yogurt, EAS bar
Meal4: popcorn, coke (yes, I'm still at work  )
Meal5: lots of fish
Water=5 liters


----------



## butterfly (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Got the kettle on??


For coco?  It's too hot still for that warm wintery stuff   How about a nice cold one


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

psst (twist top)... I'm there 
I thought it was getting cool over there?? I starting to get hot here. We got a 30* yesterday but its raining today


----------



## butterfly (Nov 21, 2003)

Well, it'll start to get cool then it'll warm up again.  This is the forecast for the next 7 days...

Tonight
Nov 21  Mostly Clear 64° F

Sat
Nov 22  Partly Cloudy / Wind 83°/70°  

Sun
Nov 23  Scattered T-Storms / Wind 80°/45° 

Mon
Nov 24  Mostly Sunny 64°/46° 

Tue
Nov 25  Partly Cloudy 69°/69° 

Wed
Nov 26  Scattered T-Storms 74°/46° 

Thu
Nov 27  Mostly Sunny 71°/49°  

Fri
Nov 28  Partly Cloudy 69°/53° 

Sat
Nov 29  Partly Cloudy 71°/59° 

Sun
Nov 30  Scattered T-Storms 72°/59°


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2003)

Sounds like they're guessin...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 24, 2003)

Well so far they have been pretty accurate... it's sooo cold today!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

Ok Hush up missy, 69 is cold    It has been snowing here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

Snow  What's that


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

*WORKOUT 11/24/03*

Bis & Tris

Skull Crushes
20x20
30x10
30x11

Kickbacks
15x12
15x15
20x10

Pushdowns
30x15
35x11
35x8

BB Curls
30x15
40x12
50x6
40x6

DB Curls
15x13
20x8
15x15


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> For coco?  It's too hot still for that warm wintery stuff   How about a nice cold one


it doesn't get cold enough there to really enjoy coffee/coco.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

HI Butterfly! 

COLD here huh???  Don't worry I heard it should be in the 70's on thanksgiving!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey 46°F is plenty cold enough for us, huh Stacey??? 

At least it's pretty outside, makes the cold seem not quite so cold


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

YES Butterfly-- I totally agree-- this is cold-- we are not use to what they are.

Especially this past sunday-- it started off 80 degrees and it was 38 by 9pm!! And 32 degrees when I got up...

Your right-- I'm sooo glad its pretty outside!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

I think its Coco weather ~ totally!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok, ate WAY too much on Thanksgiving... no point in even posting meals for the day.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 1, 2003)

*MEALS 12/01/03*

Meal1: EAS CarbControl RTD
Snack: carrots
Meal2: chicken breast
Meal3: ranch style beans
Snack: popcorn
Meal4: 2 chicken fajitas
Snack: EAS bar

Water=6 liters


----------



## butterfly (Dec 2, 2003)

*WORKOUT 12/01/03*

Bis & Tris

Skull Crushes
30x12
30x12
30x13

Close Grip Bench
30x12
40x15
50x15
60x11

Pushdowns
30x15
35x11
35x8

BB Curls
40x10
40x11
40x9

DB Curls
15x10
15x9
15x8


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

Heya BF!!!  Sweet workout, I love those workouts, how are you feeling????  How is Texas, still all warm???  I hope so............


----------



## butterfly (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks SS!

It's cold to us... upper 60's... brrrr


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

YOU SUCK    I know that is how it was when I was in San Fran, It was awesome!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

Ann, did you quit the comp?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 11, 2003)

Yea, where have you been??


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

ya I have been wondering the Same thing! 

Hope everythings okay!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 11, 2003)

If all goes well in the next month I'll have to drop out of the comp  cause... well... I'm PREGNANT!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, congrats.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!    THAT IS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG, another one, well we want to see pics after and keep up all the updates!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

Aww, Ann that is so wonderful!!  I know how much you want this. My fingers, heck even my arms and legs are crossed for you


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> If all goes well in the next month I'll have to drop out of the comp  cause... well... I'm PREGNANT!!!



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU AND YOUR IN MY PRAYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I will be keeping my fingers crossed to for you sweetie!!!! 
XOXO


----------



## atherjen (Dec 12, 2003)

Thats WONDERFUL news hun!!! :bounce:   Congrads!! Best wishes to you!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2003)

Congrats!!! That is awesome news.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2003)

You guys are the best!!!  Thanks!!!

I got good news this morning, my progesterone levels are great!!!  That was the big problem the last two times.  I certainly feel more pregnant this time then before


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2003)

Maybe its Twins


----------



## Jodi (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> If all goes well in the next month I'll have to drop out of the comp  cause... well... I'm PREGNANT!!!


:bounce: Congratulations Ann.  I'm so happy for you and John


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Maybe its Twins


Twin girls???  I would be in HEAVEN!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> :bounce: Congratulations Ann.  I'm so happy for you and John


Thanks Jodi!!!  I already bought the baby a rocking horse   it's so cute and soft and makes horsey noises I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Ann, Thats wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you & John also!! What a wonderful christmas present! 
How far along are you?

Awww that rocking horse sounds too cute!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2003)

It's a pretty horse too so a little girl would like it 

I'm about 4-5 weeks... won't know for sure until I get an ultrasound done.

I've already come up with names too...

Gracie Noelle or Ethan John


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2003)

How come women can come up with names so quickly?

My wife is expecting, and that was the first thing she thought of!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

awww I like those names--they are precious!!  

Mine is Trista Marie 

Sooo do u have a lot of morning sickness?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> How come women can come up with names so quickly?
> 
> My wife is expecting, and that was the first thing she thought of!!


LOL... I think your wife and I would get along great   When is she due?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> awww I like those names--they are precious!!
> 
> Mine is Trista Marie
> ...


That's pretty too!

No actualy  but alot of tummy aches.  I get alot of those wanting to faint feelings.  Mostly I'm just soooo incredibly tired all the time!!!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 12, 2003)

What wonderful news 
I am so so so happy for you. You are in my prayers. 

Congratulations


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2003)

It is coming up quickly,  March 10th!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey BF  Congrats to you and John  This is great news, i will also pray for you, we want "fat gut" pics


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2003)

Thank you Leslie   You're such a sweet heart!

Ris - I don't know about those pics, we'll see


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2003)

Update...

Had an ultrasound today... definitely early in my 5th week.  Everything looks good so far but can't see too much yet.  Will go in on the 26th for another one.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2003)

You going to find out the sex?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats Real good to hear honey!!! You have been in my thoughts!!!

OH I am gonna send you my pictures real soon in the mail too 

Do you have your christmas shopping done?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Ris - I don't know about those pics, we'll see


There's not much that looks better than a beautiful woman with a new life growing inside her


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Totally agree Riss!!!   

You will see plenty of my belly pics when I am preggo!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> You going to find out the sex?


Absolutely!  I want to be able to decorate accordingly


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Totally agree Riss!!!
> 
> You will see plenty of my belly pics when I am preggo!


I've already got a bunch of ugly stretch marks from having Cory though, so I don't think my belly is that pretty 

We'll see...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Totally agree Riss!!!
> 
> You will see plenty of my belly pics when I am preggo!




Who gives a rats about stretch marks, they should kinda dissapear as you "re"stretch


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey honey, Oh I doubt I will show a bare belly picture--- I meant a clothed one!  I can't even show myself in a bikini on here..lol

How are you today?? Its COLD outside!! My grass was super Icy this morning!


----------



## Momma2 (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations
Enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> Congratulations
> Enjoy being pregnant.


I will, thanks


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> How are you today?? Its COLD outside!! My grass was super Icy this morning!


It is FREEZING today!!!  I've got on a wool skirt and sweater I'm so cold 

It does make it feel more Christmasy though.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey sweetie!! Oh I bet you are cold!! I have on a sweater too, and have my long sweater coat on--still cold. Your right though -- Its seems like Christmas. I hate it when we have Hot christmases... (Sp?? HAHA)

are you at work today?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, I'm at work at least physically.  I can't stop thinking about the baby and all the things we need to get done before she's born and how to decorate the nursery, etc.

I ordered my first maternity clothes from Gap Maternity!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

I bet your mind is going in circles!!! I'm really excited for you!
Oh Cool-- you should look at Old Navy online too.. they have some cute things--and cheaper!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah my girlfriend (who's 8 1/2 mos pregnant) told me about them yesterday... I wonder if they carry maternity in their stores???

I can't go crazy buying stuff though, I'm going to be getting plenty of maternity clothes from my 2 girlfriends.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh thats neat you will get clothes from your girlfriends!!! That will help out a lot!

There are a few stores that carry the maternity ones--not all of them. It may say on the internet. Very few do. (or use to!)


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

Gotcha

I'm thinking I'll decorate her room with a butterfly theme


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwww I LOVE that idea!!!!!!!!!!! I think you should too!! Your really hoping for a girl huh??!! I hope so too for you!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh my Gosh Ann--- I'm on Old Navys site right now-- THEY HAVE THE CUTEST materinty clothes--- I want to order some--lol!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.oldnavy.com/asp/dept_index_all_paging.asp?wdid=80320&MODE=B


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

Looks like they have a great on too!  Thanks sweetie!

Yes, I very much want a girl... the Chinese calendar says it's a girl


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Ohhh cool --- usually its true too (the calender)

Yes they are having a good sale!  your welcome cutie!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

LOOKOUT!!! It's turned into a girly baby thread


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Nothing wrong with that~ I am sure Butterfly will workout when she feels up to it!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

You are absolutely right Stace 

When I get past these crucial weeks and feel more confident that the pregnancy is viable then I'll start back at the gym but doing much lighter weights.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Thats great Butterfly!! I agree with you though-- you should take it easy right now! 

I want to workout throughout my pregnancy--whenever that comes--hopefully You can!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

Iz just raggin on ya babes   to both


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

I know Ris, we luv ya too


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Ya We know Ris!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2003)

Well guys I'm beat and everyone else is gone so I'm outta here!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Me too honey-- gonna refill my water and head out~!!

have a great (and warm) night!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 18, 2003)

Suppose it is a boy?


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 18, 2003)

Butterfly, I stopped in to see how you were doing on the contest. Congratulations!! That is the greatest news, I'm so happy for you. I loved being pregnant.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Suppose it is a boy?


Well then we'll name him Ethan and do an animal theme.

But it's a girl


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Butterfly, I stopped in to see how you were doing on the contest. Congratulations!! That is the greatest news, I'm so happy for you. I loved being pregnant.


Thanks so much!!!

I remember enjoying being pregnant with my 16 yr old too... so far I like everything but the extreme fatigue.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

aww I like Ethan toooooo


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

Butterfly you are so amazingly awesome, don't mind my use of words    I can't wait to be pregnant in like 8 years


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2003)

What's wrong with your choice of words dear?  Are you trying to say I'm OLD?!?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

no no no, amazingly awesome, some would say is an odd choice of words in that order, I didn't even think that, never would I say that.  No I don't think you are ever too old, if you want kids you want them, doesn't matter your age.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 19, 2003)

Well said SS!  My girlfriend had her first son at 38 and is having her second at 39... she just takes more precautions with her health.

Also, my aunt had a little girl at age 48!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 22, 2003)

Well I'm 6 weeks now and am still really tired all the time... so that's a good sign!

We go for an ultrasound on Friday... if everything is going well then we should be able to get a heart beat.  If things aren't going well, then you guyss probably won't hear from me for awhile.

HAPPY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 22, 2003)

We hope things go well for you B!


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 22, 2003)

hugs and prayers and huge congratulations!  so happy for you and for fade.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

Ann,
Thats great that your tired (well you know what I mean...lol..)-- that baby is doing something to ya yeah!! Your in my prayers & thoughts also!!!


Whats your plans for Christmas??


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well I'm 6 weeks now and am still really tired all the time... so that's a good sign!
> 
> We go for an ultrasound on Friday... if everything is going well then we should be able to get a heart beat.  If things aren't going well, then you guyss probably won't hear from me for awhile.
> ...


you will be in my prayers for sure all day on Friday for a healthy, strong pregnancy and baby. 

My physical therapist had her first at 41. She is one of the best moms I know. It's how much love is in your heart, not candles on your birthday cake.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

awwwwww Hiker--how sweet of you!  (and SO true)


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

what...... she just called BF old


----------



## butterfly (Dec 22, 2003)

STFU Ris


----------



## butterfly (Dec 22, 2003)

Oop!  There go the hormones


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey i didnt call you old..........  It was HC.......


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm not far of you anyway.... i turn 33 in April


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> STFU Ris


Yeah you big meanie!!  Besides, I did not call her old, I don't even know how old she is. everyone was just talking about people having babies when they're older so I chimed in.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like abit of backpedling to me


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Butterfly--- I have pics that my friend emailed me on my workemail. I emailed them to you. 
If you have time can you post them?? Thanks honey!! 
I tried..but its not letting me-- I think they are too big or something.. I have no clue!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 23, 2003)

I was only giving you a hard time Ris 

HC, you chime in whenever you want hon


----------



## butterfly (Dec 23, 2003)

Sheesh... I have to go to the bathroom more now then when I was drinking over a gallon of water a day


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

LoL @ BF! I bet ya do-- you got something pushing on ya  LOL

another good sign


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ANN & JOHN!!!!
Hope you have a merry one with your boys!!!!!

I have a christmas card I'm putting in the mail today--sooo sorry I'm late!!
THANK you for the card Ann! 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks Stace!!!

Did Matt see the card?  It was for both of you 

I love Christmas time


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Yep He saw It!!! And he knows now that u really are my REAL friend!!! Thanks honey!!!!
I know I love christmas time too!!! 
Your card is on the way

I hope everything goes perfect at the Doctor on Friday!!!
XOXO


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2003)

Just keep me in your prayers on Friday and all will be well 

I'll be watching for the card!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

OH I ALWAYS Keep you in my prayers sweetie--but will do double duty on Friday!!!! 
I know you will be fine


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

I left your address at home 
can u send it to me?! Please

SORRRRRY

my address book is at home!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2003)

K, I just emailed it to you.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

YEAH! Thanks honeY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey Ann & John--just wanted you guys to know I'm thinking about you & Praying for you today!!

Love ya!
& Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that kept us in their thoughts and prayers today... it worked!

We've seen the baby's heartbeat!!!  Doc says everything looks perfect 

I can't express how excited I was to see it!

Guess it's time to close this journal and start a new one... got to stay fit during this time... I'm going to need alot of energy to chase after this little one come August


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ann, Congrats on the upcoming  new addition to the family!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Ohhhh Ann!!!! YEAH!! I'm Extremly happy for you guys!! Thats wonderful news!!!
Congratulations sweetie!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2003)

I started a new journal

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25568


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

YEAH!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks to everyone that kept us in their thoughts and prayers today... it worked!
> 
> We've seen the baby's heartbeat!!!  Doc says everything looks perfect
> ...


 Yay!!!! 
Top news Ann  Stoked for you and John


----------

